# Merry Christmas!



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all TC forumists!

Hyvää joulua!

God Jul!

Frohe Weihnacten!

Joyeux Noël!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Merry Xmas to you too Waehnen and to all on TC.


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

Waehnen said:


> Merry Christmas to all TC forumists!
> 
> Hyvää joulua!
> 
> ...


Hyvää joulua ja onnellista uutta vuotta!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all the fine posters on TC! Hope you season is filled with good spirit and wonderful music. Stay warm.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

_Nollaig Faoi Shéan is Faoi Shonas Daoibh_


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

All the best folks..


----------



## LKB (Jul 27, 2021)

Happy Holidays. May we all find peace, sanity and fulfillment in 2023.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

LKB said:


> Happy Holidays. May we all find peace, sanity and fulfillment in 2023.


I’d settle for one out of three!😂


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

I think morale is especially low this year. My local supermarket didn't have much in the way of especially Christmas-like things on sale and no decorations up. 

Merry Christmas though. So long as its something that makes people come together it's worth celebrating.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Yuletide greetings to all.


----------



## starcat (6 mo ago)

Wishing everyone on TC a very happy Christmas. Or Nadolig Llawen as we say here in Wales. Hope you and your families all enjoy the festive season


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

Thank you very much! Here it's 00:07, Merry Christmas and all the best to you and to all TC forumists.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)




----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Merry Christmas from the British Isles!

Have a wonderful festive season, and I hope our American cousins who are experiencing extreme weather, stay safe and as warm as possible.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Merry Christmas one and all - hope Santa brings you loads of lovely music.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Happy Holidaze!

I little Christmas cheer.......

[video]


----------

